# Making 2c-b



## Anonymiss1969 (Aug 16, 2009)

I've been reading online and this seems like a pretty simple thing to make. Does anyone know of any difficulties that SWIM would have to overcome if they were to attempt a synthesis?


----------



## 420ganja420 (Aug 16, 2009)

Well, first off, that SWIM shit won't hold up in court at all if you were to get caught so you may as well just say "I."
Secondly, this isn't DF, no need to use SWIM. Nobody here cares about incrimination here.

All of the 2C-B synths is most definitely not as simple as it may look:

EDDA (Ethylenediamediacetate) is hard enough to find and is pretty expensive

Benzaldehyde is a List I chemical (and also OTC if you know where to look  ) so 2,5-dimethoxybenzaldehyde is probably watched (pretty much no use except in making 2C-H which can make 2C-B, 2C-I, etc so this should definitely be watched by now). It is also pretty expensive.

DCM (Dichloromethane) is some nasty stuff that is volitile and dangerous (inhale it and your gone, better fume the hell out the room and keep a few exchiguishers handy.



If you are not doing the synth I am rerferring to:


LAH method, NaBH4 method, and the one I am referring to all produce horrible yields as well.


So:

Expensive startup chemicals
Potentially dangerous chemicals
Horrible yields


2C-B itself isn't even worthwhile to synthesize.

Best bet is to forget about it and don't waste your time on 2C-B or any 2C compound synth.


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 16, 2009)

They do have some terrible yields!


----------



## Anonymiss1969 (Aug 16, 2009)

I priced the chems out and it was around $1700... And that was ALL the chemicals required and I think the yield is about 31 grams after everything is done, which has a street value of about 62000 where I'm from.

I have no way to get the money to start this, nor do I have the bio-chem skills required, I am just a curious person.


----------



## Anonymiss1969 (Aug 16, 2009)

420ganja420 said:


> Well, first off, that SWIM shit won't hold up in court at all if you were to get caught so you may as well just say "I."
> Secondly, this isn't DF, no need to use SWIM. Nobody here cares about incrimination here.
> 
> All of the 2C-B synths is most definitely not as simple as it may look:
> ...


Thanks for the info. I have no bio-chem experience, or lab equip, so I don't think I'll be attempting this now.


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 16, 2009)

What's with everyone sayin Bio-chemistry????? It's not proteins, lipids, carbohydrates, and nucleic acids!! It's organic chemistry right!!!


----------



## Anonymiss1969 (Aug 16, 2009)

Playing With PEA's said:


> What's with everyone sayin Bio-chemistry????? It's not proteins, lipids, carbohydrates, and nucleic acids!! It's organic chemistry right!!!


Sorry. Most people that I've read about said bio-chem, so I assumed thats what it was. Shows how unlikely it is that I can actually synth this stuff.


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 16, 2009)

Lol, I no rite..


----------



## 420ganja420 (Aug 16, 2009)

Anonymiss1969 said:


> Thanks for the info. I have no bio-chem experience, or lab equip, so I don't think I'll be attempting this now.


It is not necessarily needed. Making something like ice is within the means of even the dumbest of people.  Damn I smoke to much...



Playing With PEA's said:


> What's with everyone sayin Bio-chemistry????? It's not proteins, lipids, carbohydrates, and nucleic acids!! It's organic chemistry right!!!


Correct.


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 16, 2009)

It was almost rhetorical but thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## Anonymiss1969 (Aug 16, 2009)

420ganja420 said:


> It is not necessarily needed. Making something like ice is within the means of even the dumbest of people.  Damn I smoke to much...
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.


I honestly could make this... I've always been really good in chemistry and all other sciences... I just won't due to the legality of 2c-b....


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 16, 2009)

Sssssuurrrreeee!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thehairyllama (Aug 16, 2009)

No chemistry experience besides highschool chem..That will get you no where..Or a body bag!!!! I think you can do it ;D


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 16, 2009)

More power to ya.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 18, 2009)

what a stimulating thread that has sparked... i was getting bored on the other hallucingenic topics... SWIM is an alias composure prompted by www.drug-forums.com or org. if im mistaken. But their elitiest for what they explore and dabbling on vendores, drug source, chemical make up for compounds- would be extremely neurotic! 

If Anonymiss was not wrong on the yields its not too much for the cost of supplies... but lets stop their... OPERATION WEB TYPe would see and observe such minds... and learn from our maneuvers!


----------



## H0H (Oct 10, 2018)

Ever fight the urge to register an account just so you can drudge up a nearly decade old thread? Well if this didn’t appear so high up on a google search I wouldn’t have bothered but since there’s a war on misinformation, I want to do my part where I can. 



420ganja420 said:


> EDDA (Ethylenediamediacetate) is hard enough to find and is pretty expensive


Not needed as there are numerous chemicals that can be used in replace of it.



> DCM (Dichloromethane) is some nasty stuff that is volitile and dangerous (inhale it and your gone, better fume the hell out the room and keep a few exchiguishers handy.


DCM is neither flammable nor is it remotely as dangerous as you have described. In fact it’s found in many paint strippers widely available at Walmart. Gasoline fumes are 10x nastier and ahem, flammable. 





> 2C-B itself isn't even worthwhile to synthesize.
> 
> Best bet is to forget about it and don't waste your time on 2C-B or any 2C compound synth.


Well that’s just like your opinion, dude. Or shall I call you professor 

Not everyone has the same motive to attempt the synthesis of xyz. Some people just do it for fun others do it for the practical hands on experience and others do it for financial gains. 

The level of difficulty is relative to your hands on lab experience. I know people in their 4th year at university who have never performed an Aluminium Amalgam reduction or used NaBH4 let alone LAH. You can be book smart all day but when it comes time to get your hands dirty if you don’t have experience drying solvents, doing acid base extractions, calculating the amount of a given chemical needed based on molar mass, recrystalization, vacuum distillations, using inert atmospheres and why, etc etc and etc, then you need to stick to less complex lab work. Perhaps a few days watching chemistry videos on YouTube with a focus on the skills I listed would be a good start. 

2C-B is a potent compound therefore yields need not be as great as one would like because a little goes a long way. Besides, since this thread began, there have been minor adaptations to these synths that have increased yields.

Drugs Forum has been trying to stop the use of SWIM for at least a decade. For those of you who are interested in the origins of SWIM, it started at The Hive, a message board where chemistry of this nature was discussed. There’s a cute little Dateline NBC investigation that was broadcasted on The Hive. You can find it on YouTube as well. 

Bee safe & smart
HOH


----------

